# Digital sensor manipulations/drahtbruch schutz



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
Ich hab mal wieder ne doofe frage:

Ich habe einen Tür-/Fensterkontakt als simplen Reed Schalter und wollte diesen gegen manipulation/Drahtbruch absichern und dafür nur zwei, oder drei Drähte verwenden. 

Ich hab irgendwo im Internet gesehen, dass man einfach einen Widerstand parallel schalten kann. Der Eingang wertet dann neben der Spannung auch den Widerstand der Leitung aus und meldet wenn dieser nahe unendlich wird. 

Mein test mit einem Arduino funktioniert wunderbar, also wollte ich das jetzt auf eine Sps übertragen. 

Wisst ihr wie diese Art von sensor heißt und ob es da schon fertige Karten gibt, oder muss ich mir da meinen eigenen messwandler davor bauen? 

Notfalls würde ich die schaltung, die den Widerstand misst halt bauen, dass sie zwei relais Ausgänge hat, die dann auf zwei Eingänge der sps gehen. 

Und wenn ihr direkt eingangskarten kennt, die das können wäre ich dankbar wenn ihr mir deren Bezeichnung sagen könntet. 

Momentan hab ich hier eine Logo und eine angeknaxte s7-1200 und das Wago IO-System 750.
Aber grundsätzlich freue ich mich auch sehr über andere Hersteller. 

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld und schonmal einen guten Rutsch


----------



## ducati (27 Dezember 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> und ob es da schon fertige Karten gibt


Ja, die NAMUR-HF-Karten können das in der Regel. Diese Informationen findet man in den Handbüchern bzw. in der Siemens Mall.

z.B.
6ES7131-6TF00-0CA0


> SIMATIC ET 200SP, digitales Eingangsmodul, DI 8x NAMUR High Feature, passend für BU-Typ A0, Farbcode CC01, Kanal-Diagnose





			Digitale Eingangsmodule - SiePortal - Siemens DE
		







						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




Grundsätzlich "Drahtbruchsicher" wäre dein Fensterkontakt aber auch schon, wenn er bei geschlossenem Fenster geschlossen ist. Manipulationssicher gegen "Brücken" aber  nicht.


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Manipulation durch Brücken halte ich eigentlich für ausgeschlossen. Ein potentieller Angreifer müsste durch eine dicke Ziegelwand bohren, den sensor und das Kabel vermeiden und zusätzlich dann noch genügend Platz haben um da ne Brücke zu montieren.... 

Viel eher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ein Angreifer gezielt die Leitung angreifen und durchtrennen würde. In dem Fall würde der Sensor dann ein offenes Fenster anzeigen und man könnte ggf via Inferenz aka "Keiner zuhause und da ist ein Fenster aufgegangen, also ist da was faul" die Manipulation erkennen. 

Ich will mich halt nicht auf Inferenz verlassen müssen, sondern lieber zur Sicherheit noch ein defektes Kabel erkennen. 

Wäre ja auch praktisch, dass man angezeigt bekommt wenn man ausversehen das Kabel angebohrt hat. (Obwohl es eine bescheidene Idee wäre in den Installationszonen wo die Kabel liegen ein Bild aufzuhängen....) 

Und ui, ich hab grad mal die Preise für die verlinkte hf Baugruppe angeschaut und wenn ich bedenke wie viele Fenster und Türen ich damit ausstatten will (alle) dann bekomme ich ganz leicht Angst um meinen Geldbeutel.... 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort. Gibt es da im englischen einen Begriff, nach dem ich strg-f'en kann? 
(Ich hab die blöde Angewohnheit Handbücher eigentlich immer auf englisch zu lesen, weil ich bei mancher Netzwerkhardware aus dem Endkundenbereich schon mal was gesucht hab, das in der deutschen garnicht drin war.)


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Deswegen ist ja eigentlich im Sensor ein Widerstand in Serie verbaut. Damit ist er dann manipulationssicher.


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Jap, das meinte ich ja. Super cool, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

Moin NeoCortex,
also eine "normale" Alarmanlage arbeitet, wie Du schon schreibst, nach dem Ruhrstromverfahren: Im geschlossenen Zustand vom Fenster ist der Kontakt auch geschlossen. Drahtbruch wird erkannt.
Wenn Du das Kabel geschützt im Fensterrahmen und der Wand verlegt hast, ist eine Manipulation a la Überbrücken ja fast ausgeschlossen, sofern Du nicht die Goldreserven der Nationalbank lagerst.
Hast Du allerdings Abzweigdosen zwischendrin, sollte man dort über einen Sabotage-Kontakt nachdenken: Der schlägt immer Alarm, sobald die Dose geöffnet wird.
Auf die Steuerung richtet man einen Bewegungsmelder, damit auch dort eine Manipulation im scharfen Zustand ausgeschlossen ist.
Als Spar-Tip: Du mußt ja nicht zwingend jedem Fenster einen Eingang spendieren (außer Du willst wirklich einzelne Fenster auswerten). Sonst schaltet man die einzelnen Sensoren, z.B. eines Zimmers, in Reihe.
Bei Fenstern, wenn man sich die Arbeit machen will, sollte man über zwei Reedkontakte nachdenken: Einen unten und einen oben. Grund: Wenn Du die Anlage intern scharf schaltest, werden nur die unteren Sensoren abgefragt und Du kannst im Sommer die Fenster auf Kipp machen. Wenn du extern scharf schaltest, werden beide Sensoren abgefragt und es wird auch ein gekipptes Fenster erkannt.


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Moin NeoCortex,
> also eine "normale" Alarmanlage arbeitet, wie Du schon schreibst, nach dem Ruhrstromverfahren: Im geschlossenen Zustand vom Fenster ist der Kontakt auch geschlossen. Drahtbruch wird erkannt.
> Wenn Du das Kabel geschützt im Fensterrahmen und der Wand verlegt hast, ist eine Manipulation a la Überbrücken ja fast ausgeschlossen, sofern Du nicht die Goldreserven der Nationalbank lagerst.


Ne, mach ich nicht 😂, aber die Familie ist mehr wert als Gold. 


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hast Du allerdings Abzweigdosen zwischendrin, sollte man dort über einen Sabotage-Kontakt nachdenken: Der schlägt immer Alarm, sobald die Dose geöffnet wird.
> Auf die Steuerung richtet man einen Bewegungsmelder, damit auch dort eine Manipulation im scharfen Zustand ausgeschlossen ist.


Darüber denke ich schon nach, bin aber gedanklich dabei, dass ich das nur bei der Dose direkt neben den Fenstern und im Außenbereich mache. 


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Als Spar-Tip: Du mußt ja nicht zwingend jedem Fenster einen Eingang spendieren (außer Du willst wirklich einzelne Fenster auswerten). Sonst schaltet man die einzelnen Sensoren, z.B. eines Zimmers, in Reihe.


Könnte ich an manchen Stellen machen, aber meistens ist es eh nur ein Fenster und eine Tür im Raum. Aber eine Super Idee. 


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Bei Fenstern, wenn man sich die Arbeit machen will, sollte man über zwei Reedkontakte nachdenken: Einen unten und einen oben. Grund: Wenn Du die Anlage intern scharf schaltest, werden nur die unteren Sensoren abgefragt und Du kannst im Sommer die Fenster auf Kipp machen. Wenn du extern scharf schaltest, werden beide Sensoren abgefragt und es wird auch ein gekipptes Fenster erkannt.


Sowas hatte ich vor. Die Funktion als Alarmanlage ist aber nur das Sahnehäubchen. Wahrscheinlich wird die Anlage den meisten Einsatz in 18-20 Jahren erleben, wenn eventuelle Kinder sich aus dem Haus schleichen wollen 😉😂. 
Ich wäre aber irgendwie geneigt trotzdem mal die Schaltung auf ein Board zu Gießen und Schaltplan, Gerber Dateien und alles andere dann mal hier zu verlinken, falls jemand anderes auch Interesse hat.


----------



## ducati (27 Dezember 2021)

Jaaa...
Je nachdem wie manipulationssicher das sein soll, könnte man die Kontakte auch als Wechsler ausführen und 2 normale DI spendieren...


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich wäre aber irgendwie geneigt trotzdem mal die Schaltung auf ein Board zu Gießen und Schaltplan, Gerber Dateien und alles andere dann mal hier zu verlinken, falls jemand anderes auch Interesse hat.


Wofür? Dazu gibt's doch nun schon genug Billig-Alarmanlagen auf dem Markt, die die Polizei in Atem halten, weil sie alle Nase lang Fehlalarme auslösen... Warum sowas noch selbst "erfinden"? Wenn Du das in eine Steuerung einbaust, kann ich das noch verstehen, weil man dann die Sensoren noch für andere Dinge auswerten kann: Heizung, Jalousien, ...


----------



## ducati (27 Dezember 2021)

Achso, falls man vorhat, bei der Versicherung damit Beiträge zu sparen, da hilft Selbstgebastel eh nicht, sondern das muss von der Versicherung zertifiziert sein...


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Achso, falls man vorhat, bei der Versicherung damit Beiträge zu sparen, da hilft Selbstgebastel eh nicht, sondern das muss von der Versicherung zertifiziert sein...


Ja, dann geht das nach VdS, aber das rentiert sich sowieso erst bei höheren Versicherungsummen. Dann ist auch mehr gefordert, als Fensterkontakte und Sabotagekontakte....


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Ich meinte eine Schaltung, die die Änderung im Widerstand auswertet und das auf zwei potentialfreie Kontakte ausbricht. 

Vielleicht kann das hier im Forum ja noch jemand anders gebrauchen


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Achso, falls man vorhat, bei der Versicherung damit Beiträge zu sparen, da hilft Selbstgebastel eh nicht, sondern das muss von der Versicherung zertifiziert sein...


Ne, hatte ich nicht. 

Ich mach das nur für mein ruhiges Gewissen, meine Verlobte und die Herausforderung. 
Nicht zu vergessen: gegen meine eigene Dummheit.


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

Guck mal hier https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...pcck=P-13-15-01-09&tab=1&selectedCategory=ALL

gibts schon...


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Perfekt, 
Sowas hatte ich gesucht. 

Noch besser wäre zwar gewesen, wenn es in der Karte direkt erfolgen würde, aber ich glaube die sind mir alle zu teuer.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Manipulation durch Brücken halte ich eigentlich für ausgeschlossen. Ein potentieller Angreifer müsste durch eine dicke Ziegelwand bohren, den sensor und das Kabel vermeiden und zusätzlich dann noch genügend Platz haben um da ne Brücke zu montieren....


Als Einbrecher würde ich mir einfach eine Außensteckdose an deinem Haus suchen und eine Brücke zwischen L => PE einlegen und somit
den FI auslösen => deine Steuerung spannungsfrei ( außer natürlich du hast für den Außenbereich einen eigenen FI )

Eine "richtige" Alarmanlage deckt diesen Fall ab ( Batteriepufferung )


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Ja, die außensteckdosen habe eigene FIs und zusätzlich gibt es für alle Netzwerk Geräte und Teile der Steuerung einen Batteriepuffer. 

Zusätzlich sind die Außensteckdosen 2polig abgeschaltet, wenn sie nicht benutzt werden. Und wenn sie 2 Stunden nach dem abschalten einer Last noch immer keine neue Leistung abgenommen wird, dann gehen die automatisch wieder aus. 
Ausnahme bilden die Steckdosen für Weihnachtsbeleuchtung. 

Bin aber noch in der Planungsphase von der großen Renovierung, also existiert das alles noch nicht physisch.


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Als Einbrecher würde ich mir einfach eine Außensteckdose an deinem Haus suchen und eine Brücke zwischen L => PE einlegen und somit
> den FI auslösen => deine Steuerung spannungsfrei ( außer natürlich du hast für den Außenbereich einen eigenen FI )
> 
> Eine "richtige" Alarmanlage deckt diesen Fall ab ( Batteriepufferung )


Ist da etwa kriminelle Energie im Spiel?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ist da etwa kriminelle Energie im Spiel?


Damals zuviel MacGyver gesehen


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Dann hättest Du die Steckdose mit einem schweizer Messer aufgeschraubt. Und zwar so, dass jeder das Markenlogo erkannt hätte.


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Ein bisschen kriminelle Energie schadet nie. Man muss ja nicht immer alles ausleben. 😉


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Dumm nur, wenn der RCD einen Hilfsschalter hat welcher die Alarmanlage auslöst.


----------



## NeoCortex (27 Dezember 2021)

Gute Idee eigentlich. 

Dann sollten wir den tread aber umbenennen 😜
"Wie mache ich mein Haus diy einbuchsicher"


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Gitter vor die Fenster und JVA aussen draufschreiben.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine "richtige" Alarmanlage deckt diesen Fall ab ( Batteriepufferung )
> ...


Ganz im Gegenteil! Das, was in der Batterie gepuffert wird, ist doch in diesem Fall antikriminelle Energie!  
Oder denkst Du daran, dass die Batterie auch geklauten "Strom" klaglos speichern würde? Dann fängt es natürlich an, paradox zu werden ...


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Habe ich schon probiert. Geht.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> "Wie mache ich mein Haus diy einbuchsicher"


DIY Einbruch klingt aber viel mehr nach krimineller Energie!



dekuika schrieb:


> dekuika schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gitter vor die Fenster und JVA aussen draufschreiben.
> ...


Das mit den Gittern vor den Fenstern will ich Dir gerne glauben, aber "JVA aussen draufschreiben", das nehme ich Dir nicht ab. Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis sich die Nachbarn über Wertminderung ihrer Immobilien beschwert haben?


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich meinen Namen draufschreibe, ist es auch nicht besser.

Fam. B. Trüger


----------



## Heinileini (27 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Namen draufschreibe, ist es auch nicht besser.


Ach sooo, Du meinst JVA sind Deine Initialien? Jnsasse vonne Anstalt oder so?
Du hast heimlich das Thema von einbruchsicher in ausbruchsicher umgemodelt.

Wo kommt denn jetzt auf einmal ...


dekuika schrieb:


> Fam. B. Trüger


... her? Das stand doch vorhin noch nicht hier? Man muss schon gewaltig aufpassen!


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2021)

Nomen est Omen.


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Gitter vor die Fenster


das ist auf jeden Fall die erste empfohlene Maßnahme: hält den Einbrecher draußen. Alarmanlage schlägt erst an, wenn der Einbrecher schon Schaden (vor allem psychologischen!!!) angerichtet hat...


----------



## ducati (27 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> eine Brücke zwischen L => PE einlegen


Wir hatten früher in der Schule so nen Schukostecker mit Brücke. Im Physikuntericht dann gleichzeitig in die Steckdose am Labortisch gesteckt, wenn der Lehrer das Experiment eingeschaltet hat 😂


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte einen Denkfehler. Das mit dem Widerstand in Serie funktioniert nur mit Analogkarten.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand durchgerechnet, was denn der Spass für ein Haus kostet?
Das Geld ist - meiner Meinung nach - sinnvoller in Fenster einer höheren Einbruchsklasse investiert.
Klar Meldekontakte sind sinnvoll ... aber eher für Heizung und Lüftung.
Wie oft wird eingebrochen? Und wieviele von den betroffenen Häusern haben Meldekontakte oder eine Alarmanlage?
Bevor sich da ein normaler Einbrecher die Mühe macht das alles zu erkunden und ggf. zu manipulieren, geht er doch leichter zum Nachbarn


----------



## ducati (28 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Denkfehler. Das mit dem Widerstand in Serie funktioniert nur mit Analogkarten.


nee, das geht auch mit den NAMUR-HF-DI-Karten... Sind aber teuer, wie schon angemerkt 

Als preiswertere Alternative hab ich ja oben schonmal vorgeschlagen den Fensterkontakt als Wechsler und 2 normale DIs...


```
AUF    := E0.0 AND NOT E0.1;
ZU     := E0.1 AND NOT E0.0;
FEHLER := NOT AUF AND NOT ZU;
```


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht geht es ja mehr um technische Machbarkeit (Spielerei). Sicherheitssysteme lassen sich immer überwinden und ein Hochsicherheitsfenster ist nichts wert, wenn es offen (gekippt) ist.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, das geht auch mit den NAMUR-HF-DI-Karten... Sind aber teuer, wie schon angemerkt
> 
> Als preiswertere Alternative hab ich ja oben schonmal vorgeschlagen den Fensterkontakt als Wechsler und 2 normale DIs...
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es ja mehr um technische Machbarkeit (Spielerei). Sicherheitssysteme lassen sich immer überwinden und ein Hochsicherheitsfenster ist nichts wert, wenn es offen (gekippt) ist.


Fenster kippen ist doch sowas von 1980  
In einem aktuellen Niedrigstenergiehaus bleiben die Fenster zu. Der Luftaustausch erfolgt durch die Lüftungsanlage in Abhängigkeit von den Luftgütesensoren.
Also am besten gleich mal schauen, wie man die Fensterkontakte mit der Lüftung und Heizung verheiratet. Nicht dass man nach dem Einzug dumm dasteht, wenn z.B. im Sommer die Wärmepumpe versucht die Zimmer zu kühlen, die Lüftungsanlage nichts davon weis und womöglich noch warme Luft durchs gekippte Fenster strömt


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Ich bin halt ein Dinosaurier. Meine Fenster haben noch Haken zum fixieren.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Fenster kippen ist doch sowas von 1980
> In einem aktuellen Niedrigstenergiehaus bleiben die Fenster zu. Der Luftaustausch erfolgt durch die Lüftungsanlage in Abhängigkeit von den Luftgütesensoren.
> Also am besten gleich mal schauen, wie man die Fensterkontakte mit der Lüftung und Heizung verheiratet. Nicht dass man nach dem Einzug dumm dasteht, wenn z.B. im Sommer die Wärmepumpe versucht die Zimmer zu kühlen, die Lüftungsanlage nichts davon weis und womöglich noch warme Luft durchs gekippte Fenster strömt


1980 gab es noch keine Wärmepumpen. Damals wurden Nachtspeicheröfen gefördert. Mal sehen wann die Förderung für Wärmepumpen ausläuft.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Dezember 2021)

> AUF    := E0.0 AND NOT E0.1;
> ZU     := E0.1 AND NOT E0.0;
> FEHLER := NOT AUF AND NOT ZU;



Vermute mal dass man den Umschaltmoment noch mit einem Timer ausblenden muss. Da dürfte für einen ganz kurzen Moment weder der eine noch der andere Eingang anstehen.



> 1980 gab es noch keine Wärmepumpen. Damals wurden Nachtspeicheröfen gefördert.



Das war aber den Atomkraftwerken geschuldet, die kann man nicht so schnell rauf und runter fahren und man wollte mit den Nachtspeicheröfen den Energiebedarf über 24h verteilt gleichmäßiger hinbekommen. Und jetzt werden die Dinger verdammt obwohl man die Technik meiner Meinung nach immer noch einsetzen könnte, um den Verbrauch an schwankende Versogung der Erneuerbaren anzupassen. Aber das muss heutzutage schon mit Vernetzung sein und "Smart" im Namen haben, so ein schnöder Rundsteuerempfänger tut es da nicht.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, das geht auch mit den NAMUR-HF-DI-Karten... Sind aber teuer, wie schon angemerkt
> 
> Als preiswertere Alternative hab ich ja oben schonmal vorgeschlagen den Fensterkontakt als Wechsler und 2 normale DIs...
> 
> ...


Da fehlt aber immer noch
GEBRUECKT := E0.0 AND E0.1;
und die Umsetzung als Fehler.


----------



## ducati (28 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber immer noch
> GEBRUECKT := E0.0 AND E0.1;
> und die Umsetzung als Fehler.


Nee, das fehlt nicht. Ist in der Variable FEHLER mit drin... wenn E0.0 und E0.1 gleichzeitig ansteht, gibts kein AUF und kein ZU und somit FEHLER...


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Nee, das fehlt nicht. Ist in der Variable FEHLER mit drin... wenn E0.0 und E0.1 gleichzeitig ansteht, gibts kein AUF und kein ZU und somit FEHLER...


Da muss ich Dir L E I D E R Recht geben.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Vermute mal dass man den Umschaltmoment noch mit einem Timer ausblenden muss. Da dürfte für einen ganz kurzen Moment weder der eine noch der andere Eingang anstehen.


Statt Timer zu bemühen, würde ich einfach nur die Signale auswerten, die länger als nur 1 Zyklus lang anstehen. 
Quasi eine umgekehrte FlankenAuswertung: wenn Flanke, dann im aktuellen Zyklus keine Auswertung. 
Wenn die ZyklusZeit nicht sooo drastisch kurz ist, dürfte das genügen.



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das war aber den Atomkraftwerken geschuldet, die kann man nicht so schnell rauf und runter fahren und man wollte mit den Nachtspeicheröfen den Energiebedarf über 24h verteilt gleichmäßiger hinbekommen. Und jetzt werden die Dinger verdammt obwohl man die Technik meiner Meinung nach immer noch einsetzen könnte, um den Verbrauch an schwankende Versorgung der Erneuerbaren anzupassen.


Oder man müsste die Nachtspeicheröfen einfach in Tagspeicheröfen umbenennen, damit sie die tagsüber anfallende SonnenEnergie für die kalten Nächte speichern dürfen.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Statt Timer zu bemühen, würde ich einfach nur die Signale auswerten, die länger als nur 1 Zyklus lang anstehen.
> Quasi eine umgekehrte FlankenAuswertung: wenn Flanke, dann im aktuellen Zyklus keine Auswertung.
> Wenn die ZyklusZeit nicht sooo drastisch kurz ist, dürfte das genügen.
> 
> ...


Ja aber leider wurden die effizienten Nacht/Tagspeicheröfen inzwischen durch weniger effiziente Luft/Luft Wärmepumpen ersetzt. Die machen auf jeden Fall bessere Eiswürfel. Zumindest im Winter.


----------



## Heinileini (28 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ja aber leider wurden die effizienten Nacht/Tagspeicheröfen inzwischen durch weniger effiziente Luft/Luft Wärmepumpen ersetzt. Die machen auf jeden Fall bessere Eiswürfel. Zumindest im Winter.


Na ja, ein Argument für die Abschaffung (bzw. Erneuerung) der Nachtspeicheröfen war ja, dass sie mit Asbest vollgestopft waren.

Das kommt davon, wenn man gängige und allgemein akzeptierte Wunschvorstellungen aufrecht erhält, ohne nach deren Ursprung oder deren Hintergrund zu fragen. Gleichmässige Auslastung der AKWe ist nicht mehr gefragt, aber sie wurde uns so lange und so intensiv eingebläut, dass wir sie nicht mehr aus unseren Köpfen löschen können.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Also die ganzen Nachtspeicheröfen, die ich bisher repariert habe (ja, es gibt sie noch) sind mit Steinwolle gefüllt.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2021)

Also Nachtspeicheröfen sind tod, aber Boiler sind wieder „modern“.
Für PV-Wechselrichter oder -Speicher gibt es Optionen.
Damit kann der Eigenverbrauchsanteil erhöht werden.
Schaut man sich die Preise an, dann rechnet sich es aber kaum.
Aber ne Logo und ein paar Schütze tun es auch.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Nachtspeicheröfen sind tod, aber Boiler sind wieder „modern“.
> Für PV-Wechselrichter oder -Speicher gibt es Optionen.
> Damit kann der Eigenverbrauchsanteil erhöht werden.
> Schaut man sich die Preise an, dann rechnet sich es aber kaum.
> Aber ne Logo und ein paar Schütze tun es auch.


Unserer bollert gerade.


----------



## ducati (28 Dezember 2021)

ja... Die Autos sollen statt mit Öl jetzt mit Strom fahren. Die Heizungen sollen statt mit Nachtstrom jetzt mit Öl/Gas betrieben werden... Man versteht es nichtsoganz.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ja... Die Autos sollen statt mit Öl jetzt mit Strom fahren. Die Heizungen sollen statt mit Nachtstrom jetzt mit Öl/Gas betrieben werden... Man versteht es nichtsoganz.


Na irgendwo muss das überflüssige Öl ja verfeuert werden. Wäre doch schade drum.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Dezember 2021)

> Na ja, ein Argument für die Abschaffung (bzw. Erneuerung) der Nachtspeicheröfen war ja, dass sie mit Asbest vollgestopft waren.



Nicht alle



> Also die ganzen Nachtspeicheröfen, die ich bisher repariert habe (ja, es gibt sie noch) sind mit Steinwolle gefüllt.



Bevor man einen überhaupt öffnen darf, muss anhand der Typenschilddaten und entsprechenden Listen geprüft werden, ob er Asbest enthält. Asbest kann sowohl in der Isolierung also auch in den Speichersteinen stecken. Falls er Asbest enthält, darf er auf keinen Fall geöffnet werden, er muss als Ganzes in Folie verpackt und entsorgt weden. Und das darf auch nicht jeder.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Falls er Asbest enthält, darf er auf keinen Fall geöffnet werden, er muss als Ganzes in Folie verpackt und entsorgt weden. Und das darf auch nicht jeder.


Bei Johnson & Johnson melden, die brauchen noch Asbest für ihr Babypuder.


----------



## dekuika (29 Dezember 2021)

AEG und Bauknecht haben m.W. bis mitte der 70er Jahre Asbest eingesetzt. Unsere Öfen sind alle 80er und später. Ist also gefahrlos möglich.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Dezember 2021)

> Bei Johnson & Johnson melden, die brauchen noch Asbest für ihr Babypuder.


Eine einzelne Faser kann Lungenkrebs verursachen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Eine einzelne Faser kann Lungenkrebs verursachen.


Das haben die von J&J auch gewusst, und das trotzdem reingemixt.


----------



## NeoCortex (12 Januar 2022)

Der part mit dem manipulations Schutz ist mehr, mehr weniger nur Spielerei. 

Der eigentliche Sinn von den Kontakten an sich ist mindestens offen/geschlossen und am besten auch Kipp feststellen zu können damit mich mein Haus anpiept wenn ich aus dem Haus gehen und das Fenster offen lassen will. 

Heizung und Lüftung sollen damit auch verbunden werden, aber da wird sich zeigen wie freundlich die Hersteller von solchem Kram sind. 

Grundsätzlich ist dieser thread also mehr Machbarkeit als praktische Ausführung.


----------

